# Ebay erhöht den Schutz der Betrüger



## Fakejäger (25 Oktober 2013)

Ja richtig gelesen, man versucht nicht die ehrlichen Ebayer vor Betrügern zu schützen sondern schützt die Betrüger.
Ganz früher - vor der sogenannten "Anonymisierung"- konnte man ja Bieter schon wärend des Bietvorganges davor warnen, dass sie bei einem Betrüger bieten, dass sie auf ein gefälschtes Produkt bieten usw.
Mittlerweile ging das nur noch im Nachgang über die Bewertungen, dort war zumindest noch der Link zum Käufer vorhanden, so dass man diesen nachdem er bewertet wurde bzw. eine Bewertung abgegeben hatte, darüber informieren konnte, dass er z.B. ein gefälschtes Produkt gekauft hat.
Seit gestern werden nun auch die Namen der Käufer im Bewertungsprofil anonymisiert so dass eine Kontakaufnahme faktisch unmöfglich ist.
Ich könnte jetzt hier eine handvoll Verkäufer auflisten, die derzeit gefälschte Produkte eines bestimmten Herstellers anbieten (siehe meinem anderen Beitrag), nur leider hilft das den Bietern bei Ebay wenig. Sie werden einige hundert Euro für Plagiate bieten und bezahlen, die keine 50 Euro wert sind.
Meldungen bei Ebay bringen natürlich nichts da man bei Ebay offensichtlich der Meinung ist man könne dazu keine Aussage treffen ob das entsprechende Produkt echt oder gefälscht ist. Dabei müsste man sich nur an den Markeninhaber wenden, der würde bestätigen dass diese Produkte seit 8 Jahren gar nicht mehr hergestellt werden ...
Andererseits verdient Ebay ja auch super am Verkauf von Plagiaten.


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2013)

Der s. g. Täterschutz wird gern in die Ecke gestellt, wo man ihn populistisch gern hätte. Dass eBay nacharbeitet sollte jedem klar sein, der sich der Plattform bedient, steht sicher auch irgendwo in den Geschäftsbedinungen. Es steht somit jedem frei, mitzumachen oder dem Portal fern zu bleiben. 

Plagiate hin oder her, die bekommst die beim eBay-Kleinanzeigenportal, Hood, markt.de und sonst auch überall präsentiert - ist doch praktisch, dass man nicht erst zum Vitschimarkt, nach Tschechien oder auf den Basar nach Antalya muss. Online ist eben besser!

Das mit der Anonymisierung der Käufer sehe ich persönlich eher positiv. Viele Leute glauben nämlich, dass sie einfach mal eben so andere Nutzer anfunken und dadurch eBay mit anderweitigen Angeboten umgehen können.



			
				mir schrieb:
			
		

> Es steht somit jedem frei, mitzumachen oder dem Portal fern zu bleiben.


Schon seit gut drei/vier Jahren zeichnet sich ein Trend ab. eBay will Amazon und anderen Riesen Konkurrenz machen und endlich aus der Flohmarkt-/Hinterhofgeschäftlmacherei raus. Dafür gibt es als Alternative das eBay-Kleinanzeigenportal oder Kijii.



Fakejäger schrieb:


> Andererseits verdient Ebay ja auch super am Verkauf von Plagiaten.


Das stimmt so nicht! eBay verdient an der Offerte, am Angebot, an der Werbung und der Transaktin, nicht am Produkt selbst.


----------



## Fakejäger (25 Oktober 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Der s. g. Täterschutz wird gern in die Ecke gestellt, wo man ihn populistisch gern hätte. Dass eBay nacharbeitet sollte jedem klar sein, der sich der Plattform bedient, steht sicher auch irgendwo in den Geschäftsbedinungen. Es steht somit jedem frei, mitzumachen oder dem Portal fern zu bleiben.


Aha, wieder einer der Kategorie "am besten schauen alle überall weg"



> Plagiate hin oder her, die bekommst die beim eBay-Kleinanzeigenportal, Hood, markt.de und sonst auch überall präsentiert - ist doch praktisch, dass man nicht erst zum Vitschimarkt, nach Tschechien oder auf den Basar nach Antalya muss. Online ist eben besser!


Ich habe nicht behauptet das es die Plagiate nicht woanders ebenso zu kaufen gibt. Aber was hat das damit zu tun, dass man nicht an verschiedensten Stellen im Internet davor warnen sollte?
Internetkauf ist nunmal wegen diverser Vorzüge im Vormarsch, aber man muss es den Betrügern ja auch nicht zu einfach machen.



> Das mit der Anonymisierung der Käufer sehe ich persönlich eher positiv. Viele Leute glauben nämlich, dass sie einfach mal eben so andere Nutzer anfunken und dadurch eBay mit anderweitigen Angeboten umgehen können.


Das kannst du gerne so sehen. Und das bestätigt ja nur die Annahme, dass die Anonymisierung von Ebay eben nicht wie vorgeschoben zum Schutz der User sondern zum Eigenschutz bzw. Sicherung ihrer Provisionen dient.
Das dadurch Betrug - nicht nur der Handel mit Plagiaten - sondern auch pushen mit eigenen Accounts usw. viel einfacher wird ist Ebay dabei völlig egal.



> Schon seit gut drei/vier Jahren zeichnet sich ein Trend ab. eBay will Amazon und anderen Riesen Konkurrenz machen und endlich aus der Flohmarkt-/Hinterhofgeschäftlmacherei raus. Dafür gibt es als Alternative das eBay-Kleinanzeigenportal oder Kijii.


Kleinanzeigen sind keine Alternative für eine Onlineauktion wo der Preis (bei fairem Ablauf) rein aus der Nachfrage gebildet wird.



> Das stimmt so nicht! eBay verdient an der Offerte, am Angebot, an der Werbung und der Transaktin, nicht am Produkt selbst.


Ich habe nicht behauptet das Ebay am Produkt verdient sondern am Verkauf. Damit ist natürlich die Verkaufsprovision gemeint was jeder normal intelligente Mensch wohl auch so verstehen würde.

Und genau deswegen unternimmt Ebay selten etwas gegen Betrügereien oder pushen usw. weil sie um so mehr verdienen je mehr (auch Fälschungen) verkauft wird und um so höhher der Preis auch durch Zweitaccounts getrieben wird. 

Das ändert aber alles nichts daran, dass man andere Käufer bzw. Bieter lieder nicht mehr davor warnen kann, wenn sie gerade bei einem gefälschten Produkt Höchstbieter sind bzw. Käufer. Ebay entwickelt sich langsam zu einer reinen Plattform für Betrüger.


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2013)

Fakejäger schrieb:


> Aha, wieder einer der Kategorie "am besten schauen alle überall weg"





Fakejäger schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht behauptet .... Damit ist ... gemeint was jeder normal intelligente Mensch wohl auch so verstehen würde


Sorry, dass ich mich in dein Selbstgespräch eingemischt habe. Dein Niveau ist leider zu hoch für mein Gusto, dem Unsinn mag ich nicht wirklich folgen. Und tschüss...


----------



## Gotlandfahrer (31 Oktober 2013)

Die Anonymisierung der Käufernamen im Bewertungsprofil ist in der Tat eine sehr problematische Maßnahme. Damit wird eine Warnung von Käufern, die bei betrügerischen Angeboten zugeschlagen haben, nochmals erschwert. Darüber hinaus sind Zusammenhänge zwischen verdächtigen Accounts nun noch schwerer herzustellen. Die Verhinderung und Verfolgung von Straftaten wird noch ein Stück erschwert. eBay führt diese Maßnahmen sicher nicht aus Böswilligkeit ein sondern aus reinem Profitdenken. Dass kann man einem Unternehmen sicher bis zu einem gewissen Grad nicht verdenken, die Profitgier sollte aber nicht zu Lasten der Kunden gehen. Leider ist diese Grenze schon lange überschritten, was in St. Pölten auch bereits in einem Fall rechtskräftig festgehalten wurde. Derartiges sind keine Einzelfälle, nur findet sich selten ein Betrogener, der dies juristisch bis in letzter Konsequenz gegen eBay durchzieht.


----------



## raundsi (16 November 2013)

Na super, dann kann man ja jetzt viel leichter im Freundeskreis Mindestgebote setzen, ohne von anderen aufmerksamen ebayern erwischt zu werden


----------

